# Overly mean in posts



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I have noticed lately that more and more people have been getting rude and edgy in forums. Has anyone else noticed this? I realize that some posts are redundant and kind of stupid but isnt that the point of having a message board? Not everyone who posts here thinks about reading the pinned messages and checking the old posts. Some people dont even know about them. I dont mean to sound like im preaching but it scared me when i first started posting here. Almost caused me to not participate on the board. Dont get me wrong, ive had many more positive forums and chats than negative ones. I just dont see why some people, even mods, are getting overly rude with the new guys. Cut them some slack, please. This is my just my opinion.
I still love this board, regardless of who posts on it. 








And for those of you who dont lose your temper and arent complete dicks to newbies, i salute you.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT! NO ONE CARES WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

j/k








yea guys be nice to the newbies...even though they ask the same questions every 10 minutes :laugh: . we were all newbies at one time or another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what do mean we have always been assholes here








jk i like newbies
there are fun to pick on


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

stop crying.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i think this sorta stuff has been goin on for a long time
just try not to take it too seriously...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i regurgitate all the info ican


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

randomhero said:


> I have noticed lately that more and more people have been getting rude and edgy in forums. Has anyone else noticed this? I realize that some posts are redundant and kind of stupid but isnt that the point of having a message board? Not everyone who posts here thinks about reading the pinned messages and checking the old posts. Some people dont even know about them. I dont mean to sound like im preaching but it scared me when i first started posting here. Almost caused me to not participate on the board. Dont get me wrong, ive had many more positive forums and chats than negative ones. I just dont see why some people, even mods, are getting overly rude with the new guys. Cut them some slack, please. This is my just my opinion.
> I still love this board, regardless of who posts on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry that you have found people here to be rude, if you find this again please feel free to report the post, clicking on this icon







at the top of posts will enable you to report posts you think are innapropriate for a member of staff to deal with, or you could contact a member of staff yourself









also with 4000+ members you cant expect everyone to be super nice to everyone else all the time - unfortunatly that could never happen on a site this big.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i say instead of being overly mean to the newbies, we give them an initiation ritual to make them feel like a wanted member. they should perform such acts as walking through the desert of the bruised ass, and have to face the torture of ass kicking mountains...or some crap like that :laugh:

....you have to excuse my non-sensical humor, i'm still drunk from last night, and the buzz is just now beginning to ware off


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im just a b*tch when need be.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry you feel that way. Pfury in general is a really cool place in most everyones eyes.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Drew said:


> stop crying.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > stop crying.
> ...


 I second that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

he is right. This board exists for newbies. If you cant contribute positivly to a discussion, please dont. It will always be intimidating to start posting on a community of this size however.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

I've found Piranha-Fury to be one of the most amiable and friendly fish forums. There are several fish forums where people are far more argumenative and cantankerous than they are here.

At least in the fish forums. Political debates in the lounge tend to get a bit antagonistic.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I've found Piranha-Fury to be one of the most amiable and friendly fish forums. There are several fish forums where people are far more argumenative and cantankerous than they are here.
> 
> At least in the fish forums. Political debates in the lounge tend to get a bit antagonistic.


I agree - I still have to encounter a fish board with even remotely the same laid-back atmosphere PFury has









Of course arguments and flame fests occur, but staff will try to resolve issues asap.
And of course heated (political) debates take place: that's why they are called debates. As long as people don't attack people personally or disrespect/flame other members for thinking differently (as long as those stay within the boundaries of the board rules as well), there's nothing wrong with that either...


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

ive only been a member for like a month and ive never had any problem, and from what ive seen most of the time if someone gets it, they brought it on themselves.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i say stupid stuff, thats just me, so i post stupid stuff.......sometimes :laugh:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i say stupid stuff, thats just me, so i post stupid stuff.......sometimes :laugh:


 i think u are funny sweet lu.

never change.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

slylie when being sarcastic, do make an effort to denote it better so that others may pick up on it as well


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

sweet lu says stupid stuff that have nothing to do with most threads created and some that dont even make sense at times...he likes to post whore


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> I've found Piranha-Fury to be one of the most amiable and friendly fish forums. There are several fish forums where people are far more argumenative and cantankerous than they are here.
> 
> At least in the fish forums. Political debates in the lounge tend to get a bit antagonistic.


 indeed


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bro, maybe you have just become tuned out by becoming one of the mind altered minions that the united states goverment hopes to create.

You will notice a steady trend by the goverment to feminize our male citizens by banning sources of testosterone promoting items while simultaneous promoting things that promote an increase in estrogen of males...

one such occurance, Soy... if your eating soy in your diet in any amount you are reducing your testosterone, this can lead to an increase in water retention as the result of increased estrogen. I like to refere to this as "soy tities". Very unsightly.

You can also note the clear which hunt by the federal goverment to eliminate perfectly safe pro-hormones and estrogen blokers, as well as vitamins in high dosages. There reasoning? apparently they believe pro-hormones are dangerous, yet no one has ever died from them... yet how many people die from alchohol every single day? Alcohol dramtically lowers your testosterone. It puts it into a shock state of supression while promoting estrogen. The goverment would like people who dont argue, and are to timid to voice their opinion. I encourage you all to fight the power and say no to soy titties.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> bro, maybe you have just become tuned out by becoming one of the mind altered minions that the united states goverment hopes to create.
> 
> You will notice a steady trend by the goverment to feminize our male citizens by banning sources of testosterone promoting items while simultaneous promoting things that promote an increase in estrogen of males...
> 
> ...


 I agree.. the banning of prohormones sucks.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

If everybody smoked a bone before they came in here,there wouldnt be any nastiness


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

if only i can take back the minute of my life that i used to read your crappy thread.

j/k, i noticed that as well but do what i do, ignore the crap posts and move on to the good stuff.

good piece of advice.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

happens all all forums as they become more established people that have been around a while get pissy about seeing post hey know they have seen before and some who have more experience are just plain rude cuz they think they are SPECIAL


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no... we need to not smoke a bone... smoking a bone is what is wrong around here. People sit around allow the goverment to take more of our freedoms away because they are to busy getting high.

Ever wonder why the goverment does sh*t? Its not for you... its because of the god damn big industry, i.e. big pharmaceutical companies selling the synthetic version of ephdra for 10X the cost, and people sit by and watch these ass holes do this sh*t. So there is no other alternative now but to turn to illegal means...and people are to busy being passive to see this sh*t. so in short, if anything you should get even more pissed!

Just wait to they start banning piranha....something like that is inevitable if they elect kerry.. all these bills were put into action by democrats.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> no... we need to not smoke a bone... smoking a bone is what is wrong around here. People sit around allow the goverment to take more of our freedoms away because they are to busy getting high.
> 
> Ever wonder why the goverment does sh*t? Its not for you... its because of the god damn big industry, i.e. big pharmaceutical companies selling the synthetic version of ephdra for 10X the cost, and people sit by and watch these ass holes do this sh*t. So there is no other alternative now but to turn to illegal means...and people are to busy being passive to see this sh*t. so in short, if anything you should get even more pissed!
> 
> Just wait to they start banning piranha....something like that is inevitable if they elect kerry.. all these bills were put into action by democrats.


 WoW


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> no... we need to not smoke a bone... smoking a bone is what is wrong around here. People sit around allow the goverment to take more of our freedoms away because they are to busy getting high.
> 
> Ever wonder why the goverment does sh*t? Its not for you... its because of the god damn big industry, i.e. big pharmaceutical companies selling the synthetic version of ephdra for 10X the cost, and people sit by and watch these ass holes do this sh*t. So there is no other alternative now but to turn to illegal means...and people are to busy being passive to see this sh*t. so in short, if anything you should get even more pissed!
> 
> Just wait to they start banning piranha....something like that is inevitable if they elect kerry.. all these bills were put into action by democrats.


 wtf







i feel like i just got hit in the head by a rock


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

00nothing said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > no... we need to not smoke a bone... smoking a bone is what is wrong around here. People sit around allow the goverment to take more of our freedoms away because they are to busy getting high.
> ...










yeah that rock is called reality... fight the power.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> The goverment would like people who dont argue, and are to timid to voice their opinion. I encourage you all to fight the power and say no to soy titties.


motherfuckin yeah.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WTF









Brian- I think you need to go get some rest. This whole idea youve though up about the gov't wanting to turn men into being feminine is just crazy and unrealistic.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it not joke.. very serious issue, its all an elaborate plan to get hillary clinton into office in the next election. The only thing we can do is start FLIPPING OUT!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> it not joke.. very serious issue, its all an elaborate plan to get hillary clinton into office in the next election. The only thing we can do is start FLIPPING OUT!


 And whats wrong with a woman in office?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> it not joke.. very serious issue, its all an elaborate plan to get hillary clinton into office in the next election. The only thing we can do is start FLIPPING OUT!


 I knew the growth of my man breasts wasnt due to me REALLY eating like a fat slob!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> it not joke.. very serious issue, its all an elaborate plan to get hillary clinton into office in the next election. The only thing we can do is start FLIPPING OUT!


 lets overthrow the governemnt brian, we can start our own revolution.

once we act up, MILLIONS will follow!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, i believe its quite true. During my 4 month stay at the wonderful Paradise Parris Island, i was informed by my drill instructors that a lot of the Corps has become lax and lost most of its elite allure. The drill instructors blamed the Mothers of America for f**king boot camp up for them. And now that i look at it, they were right. The US government has put more of a femine touch on the US, i mean...no offense to women out there....but the US population has done a lot more bitching, bickernig and naggging (kinda like what a married woman does to her husband). I stand by your theory Brian, fight the femine power! Or if you dont want to sleep on the couch tonight, just fight the power.









....let the female flaming, bitching, bickering, nagging commence, i'm ready to take it head on!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with being feminine... providing that you are a female at least!

and hillary clinton is much more then just a female democratic president. Hillary clinton immediately jumped on to endorse this bill to ban all vitamins! WTF.... banning vitamins? Shes a major sellout to big business... and will trample to people with that attitude.

This all started years ago, and what was one of the biggest events in this transformation? Well it happened at my own college, when the damn goverment forced The Citadel to accept Shannon Faulkner into our school... what was the result? she quit after 3 hours. Now the once proud, all male millitary education, that trained some of the most dicispline officers in the armed forces is swarming with pregnant nasty female cadets, and the state of the insititution is vastly degraded, which also results in the elimination of a valuable resource for special forces officers in ever branch of the millitary.

The females do whatever they wish with impunity.. a male cadet was thrown out of school for having a knob doing pushups in his room... ( like this didnt happen every hour you were there before) while a female cadet was not thrown out when she held a knife to ones neck and threated to kill him..????







After a website was started to voice the opinions of this feminizing, the insitution threatened the creator that they did not care about his civil rights of free speach and if he did not remove the site immediately he would not graduate. It will be relaunched in 5 days.


----------

